# What to add to a Trek 7.5



## iwf (15 Dec 2007)

Well, my cycletowork scheme voucher came through so it's off to my LBS to spend some £££

Thanks in part to advice from here and lots of test runs i'm going to get a 2008 Trek 7.5x. Several post have suggested a few upgrades I might include.

So far i've seen suggestions for upgraded tyres, saddle post. Anyone think of anything else. I'll have a 12k run to work running against the tide in SW London.

Other than the bike I'll be getting lights, mudguards, lock (ideas?) jacket, helmet. How about clipless pedals and if so which one?

Oh and one other question. I won't pick up the bike 'til the new year. Do LBSs have January sales?

Thanks


----------



## peejay78 (15 Dec 2007)

i have nothing constructive to add


----------



## peejay78 (15 Dec 2007)

lbs sales tend to be at the end of seasons. there's nearly always a limited sale going on in evans though.


----------



## Crackle (15 Dec 2007)

I would ask individually about each accessory you want: Best way is to narrow it down and then garner opinion on your choice.

As for seatposts and tyres; I would ride the bike a while and see what you are happy/not happy with and then change it. Example is my own bike, purchased new in March. After several months I moved from clipped to clipless, am now changing my saddle and have just bought some new chainwheels to be fitted. For now I'm happy with everything else. 

I will also buy myself a couple of accessories soon, like a saddle bag and a new multi-tool but I've arrived slowly and joyfully at those decisions. Mudguards, PR kits and helmets need a faster process though, hence suggesting a thread for each.


----------



## tomb1960 (16 Dec 2007)

On the subject of mudguards.......Raceblades are fantastic, really easy to put on, they work, and the're easy to remove come the summer.


----------



## peejay78 (16 Dec 2007)

thanks for that steve. 

although the edit could have been more constructive, there were clearly some helpful points being made.


----------



## threefingerjoe (17 Dec 2007)

You may have mentioned it, but I didn't see you list a rack. You need some way to carry your lunchbox, etc. I, personally, don't like to ride with a backpack. They get hot, and your back gets sweaty.

Joe


----------



## ngalbrai (28 Dec 2007)

Some suggestions:
Bar ends, I can't believe I didnt get them soooner, save your wrists a bit giving you different hand positions, get some that extend downwards as well as up so you can grip them with the handlebars perpendicular about midway down the whole bar end, gives you a couple more hand and posture positions (sorry if thats not very clear...).

Second a rack, if you have a lot to carry then would recommend Ortlieb panniers, they are a bit pricey but damn good and completely waterproof. If carrying less then the Arkel Tailrider is cool and versitile, certainly the only rack top bag that came close to what I had in mind.

Definately clipless pedals, I have always used shimano spds as you can still walk in the shoes, however if a new commuter might be as well to wait a month or two until more confident as you WILL fall off at least once with new spds.

Gloves, specialized body geometry gel mits are awesome in summer, plus get some thick winter gloves that are large enough to wear over the spez mits (once you get used to the gel padding you wont want to be without it, plus it gives you more options should you get hotter mid ride).

Helmet - get one with a peak, keeps the rain out of your eyes.

Jacket - Altura are very popular, I had one that was pretty good, BUT I found it got far too sweaty on all but the coldest/wetest days, another very good investment IMHO is a windproof gillet, they keep your torso warm and offer some rain protection but with a mesh back and no arms you dont get all sweaty, just wear suitable layers to keep you warm, wore that much more than jacket (past tense as now in Sydney after 5 years commuting in london, clearly different clothing requirements).

Ronhill bikesters (trouser things) - mixed opinions on these but I love them, when off the bike they look ridiculous but are very comfortable over bike shorts, warm in cold and when wet, dry very quickly and if its bludy freezing you can wear two pairs at once. 

Computer, only really for interest "oh, I'm going that fast" and so you can get an idea of how your time improves as you get fitter, gimmik rather than must have really.

Waterproof over shoes, keep your feet (mostly) warm and dry.

Trackpump (with pressure guage included), essential to maintain tyres at near max pressure for faster ride (makes a BIG difference, a purchase that i put off and regretted).

So there....


----------



## DLB (28 Dec 2007)

unless you want to spend big bucks on a lock i.e. £60+ then i would suggest an onguard lock. the do different strength u locks (pitbull, bulldog etc) and in a recent c+ article they came out very well indeed. You could do alot worse for about £25 (if your lbs stock them)


----------



## dub-no-bass (28 Dec 2007)

I got a 7300FX a few years ago (the precursor to the 7.3), so have a very similar bike. The most useful upgrade has been a switch from the 32C tyres it comes with, to skinnier 28C tyres - knocked 20 minutes off my commute. The grips it came with gave me blisters and I have been very impressed with the Ergon bar end grips I bought a year or so ago. 
I have full mudguards on mine all year round - looks dorky, but makes it less nick-able. 
I switched to clipless 18 months ago, and would (could?) never go back to normal pedals. I bought Shimano M540 pedals so that I could walk around in my shoes, but my MTB now has the same pedals, so I only need one type of shoe to ride both bikes.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Dec 2007)

I would add that you should have a decent pair of riding glasses to guard against grit (polite form of the word...) flying about as you commute. Also, depending on your direction at certain times of the year, you might find yourself in blinding sunlight morning AND evening as it either rises or sets. The next minute - comparative darkness of a built up bit of the ride...so maybe a pair of Specialized adaptalites or polarising etc etc..?


----------

